# Good first avy Beacon



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the year I'm gonna do some backcountry riding. I bought a legit snow backpack, shovel and probe. I'm splitting a board this thanksgiving. I'm going to take an AVY level 1 class winter break. But I was wondering if you backcountry gurus could recommend a good first avy beacon for me? 

Also what do you guys use for poles when your splitboarding?

Thanks a lot
-Kyle


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The best poles are the 3 section Black Diamond Flick lock Expedition poles. Except no subsitutes. There is nothing else that is as reliable. Fortunately, they also happen to be a fairly affordable pair of poles. Generally around $80 (maybe $90 now) or less. That's good, when other two section (not even 3!) poles will go for over $100. Also, the BD expeditions are ski rated, which will come in handy from time to time. Believe me. 

As far as beacons go. The best beacon is the one you know how to use. It all boils down to practice. If you got the best beacon out there and you haven't practiced with it, you ain't going to be able to perform a rescue with it. 

The Pieps DSP beacon has been the best performing beacon I have seen in the last few years. It gets an amazing range when in receive mode. I've been able to pick people up at over 50 meters. Which is huge for a digital beacon. Most are in the 30-40 meter range. It pinpoints fast. I have a few nitpicks with it, but overall it's the best one out there. You only need the basic model, not the fancy one with the bells and whistles you'll never use. 

Otherwise, make sure you get a digital beacon. They are so much easier and faster to use than an analog beacon. Anyone who claims otherwise is full of it. In a pressure situation, which a burial is, you want it to be as easy as it can be to locate someone. Get the digital. BCA, Pieps, Ortovox, Mammut, Arva, all make reliable digital beacons. 

If you have any questions on a particular beacon, shoot me a message before you buy and I'll let you know what I know about it. Also Patroller Supply is giving 15% off on their beacons and avy gear in general from members of the board I send their way. So check them out and see if they have what you want at the right price. Other deals can be found, but it's always good to throw out there. 

Good luck man. Backcountry riding is the only thing I want to do in the winter anymore. The best snow and best runs of my life have all been in the bc.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, plus California has some rocking bc to access on a splitboard. You'll love it...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome! thanks a lot for the link for 15% off. I know that I gotta practice and I'm gonna bug my friends too. Im actually going to school in Seattle so unfortunately I only get back to California winter and spring breaks  but I bet there is plenty of good split boarding up here too!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok sick I cant wait! So glad were finally getting snow up here! Its just hard to find rides to the snow thats the only bummer


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> The best poles are the 3 section Black Diamond Flick lock Expedition poles. Except no subsitutes.


I swear by these also, they are easily the best pole for the job and they pack down super small.

I use a BCA tracker, its not to expensive and reliably does the job. Most non-patroller people that i know seem to have these.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I hear those are really solid (the BCA tracker). Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

What board are you splitting?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

A 05/06 Santa Cruz Wide Pan Head 164cm. I figure id split an old board before I start cutting up nice boards. It still has good camber and stiffness left in it.

Santa Cruz Snowboards


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Good idea, i wouldn't do my first home job on something new either


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah for sure. If I really get hooked this season next summer ill buy a production split or buy a nice board and split it.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

+1 on the Pieps. I bought one last year and it is really easy to use, accurate and has very good range.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Fisher Price MyFirstBeacon

remember to put it in your pack to make finding your bag easier


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Fisher Price MyFirstBeacon
> 
> remember to put it in your pack to make finding your bag easier


Hahaha I found a great deal on one. Doubles as a unit to watch dora the explorer while im riding


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bump because the second post has some good info. Maybe I'm not the only one looking into BC gear


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's what I would recommend. 

1. Get a digital beacon. A digital beacon is way quicker, more accurate, and easier to use than an analog beacon. 

2. When getting a digital beacon, I recommend getting one of the 3 antenna digital beacon models. The third antenna really knocks down the spikes and makes pin pointing easier. The tracker will lead you around in circles and has the dead spot phenomenom. The DSP and D3 (and I would assume the Tracker 2) are much easier to use when you get to the pin point search. My Arva Evolution Beacon is a two antenna beacon (also leads in circles) and I can tell you that it's harder to pin point with than my DSP.

3. No matter what beacon you get, practice, practice,practice. You need to know how to use it as if it's second nature. Patrollers are generally required to be able to locate a buried pack in 2 minutes or under. I'd say if you can't have a probe strike and are ready to dig in under 4 minutes, you need to practice more.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

whats the ortovox patroller like?
looks a bit like the dts


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Ortovox Patroller is the just the X3 repackaged. It's a analog/Digital combo. Basically you get led in by an analog signal. Allows for greater range of signal acquisition. Then once you get within 10 meters it switches over to a digital function. I've used the X3 and thought it was a pretty decent beacon. It takes a little more work with this model than a full on digital beacon though. On the flip side, it's way better than a analog model too.


----------

